# iliotibial Band Syndrome.



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

Otherwise known as ITBS. Does anyone here have experience with this? I currently have it in both knees and it causes some pretty severe pains. I am in physical therapy for it and I do not want to spend much time off my bike as I do not want to lose my conditioning. Does anyone have any advice for recovering from it while keeping as much as your conditioning as possible?


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

ITBS definitely sucks but it will get better! The best advice I can give is do what the PT says...and I mean exactly what the PT says. Also, don't stop doing the exerices they give you once it starts to feel better because it could come back, mine did. If you catch it early enough you might only be sidelined for a month but I continued to workoutt and it took me 2 years to get completely rid of it.

I now wear one of these whenever I am cycling and it really helped at first (now I think it is more mental than physical) 

Amazon.com: Pro-Tec Iliotibial Band Compression Wrap: Sports & Outdoors

Also, buy a foam roller. I now use a PVC pipe to roll my IT bands with but that was only after using a foam roller for a long time.

http://www.amazon.com/Fit-36-Inch-Hi-Density-Foam-Roller/dp/B0028KDC82/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1318525337&sr=1-1

Good luck and I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Ditto on the foam roller. There are YouTube videos showing how to use them for IT band problems.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

I had this in my left knee. Some combination of new bike fit, adjusting my cleats so I was less toe-in, and the foam roller (following the clips on youtube) fixed it. It took me about 2 months. I still do the foam roller after every ride, which seems to help.

Also, don't rush it. If you ride and your IT band is hurting again, stop. I know it wouldn't have taken me so long to recover if I hadn't pushed myself beyond my limits once it started hurting less.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Andrew L said:


> I now wear one of these whenever I am cycling and it really helped at first (now I think it is more mental than physical)
> 
> Amazon.com: Pro-Tec Iliotibial Band Compression Wrap: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> !



Is this thing comfortable while cycling? I have a similar device for my arm....for when I had a bout with forearm pain....and just tried it on above my knee. But it's not comfortable while "cycling" my leg, as the Velcro edges rub skin.

What kind of material is on the edges? And when you bend your knee it doesn't pinch anywhere? 



**FYI for the OP** .....So far, for my left knee IT issue which flares up after 22-25 miles, I reset my cleat so I got a slightly toed out position with my shoe. This reduced my pain by about 50% and I was able to go 37 miles with only that 1/2 level of discomfort.

Today I made up a temporary shim, made of a dense packaging rubbery foam, and inserted it under the footbed to the OUTSIDE of my foot. I found out Specialized makes their shoes (that pro guy in Colorado?) so that when the cleat is flat, the foot cants with the outside of the foot LOWER. The shim I made tried to flatten out my foot by raising the outside UP.

I rode 30 miles with discomfort down, after the 22-25 mile mark, from 50% to 25% . I am going to try to keep adding / modifying this shim to see if it keeps improving.

I also heard Shimano makes their footbeds to be flat with the cleat, compared to Specialized BG theory. But I like the look of Specialized shoes, at least for now :blush2:


Note: I would go to a pro fitter, but am in the process of starting to have another bike built up, so I'd rather save a fitting for that bike....

**


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I had good luck with a foam roller. It's important to address the underlying cause, such as lack of hip strength or a muscle imbalance, as can doing too much too soon. Learn to spin instead of grind and alternate standing and sitting for climbs. Check bike fit and cleat position. Stretch the IT bands very gently. I finally saw an acupuncturist for my IT band pain after PT wasn't much help. The acupuncture worked very well and I've been riding pain-free this season.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> Is this thing comfortable while cycling? I have a similar device for my arm....for when I had a bout with forearm pain....and just tried it on above my knee. But it's not comfortable while "cycling" my leg, as the Velcro edges rub skin.
> 
> What kind of material is on the edges? And when you bend your knee it doesn't pinch anywhere?
> 
> **


It's super comfortable to ride with...it is neoprene and is thick enough that the Velcro doesn't rub on my skin. It does slide down when it's really hot...102miles at 108 degrees(Hotter'n Hell in Texas) but that is to be expected.

Also, It is supposed to be high enough on your leg that it won't interfere when your knee bends. About 2 inches above the top of your kneecap.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I had it in one leg when I was a runner. It was, in my case, directly related to inflexibility of the leg. As stated above, do what the physical therapist requests, and do it with gusto. It will get better. But don't stop doing those specific workouts they give you otherwise it'll come back.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Foam rollers and the stick are good tools to use. I've also found that taking and starting with a soft ball like a tennis ball, placing it in my hand and massaging the area really helps. 

there are several great stretches one can do to help as well. 

great explanation of ITB syndrome by Kstarr: Episode 61: IT Band Hell - YouTube 

and some good cyclist stretches: Episode 135/365: Badass American Cyclist Mobility--Levi Style - YouTube


----------



## Tobypaw (Nov 4, 2011)

I had to take a few weeks off to let the irritation compltely go away then the foam roller and this short exercise routine helped me overcome ITBS a few years ago. I keep it up even tho I am recovered.

Ugh, it won't let me post a link yet but go to You Tube and search for Jay Myrtl hip routine.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Trigger point orange roller for me, these are a miracle tool for loosing up the ITband.

Adjust cleats so you don't have any toe in. You might add a little more float if you haven't already. 

Also I found that moving my saddle forward and lower helped get rid of the pain. If I raise the saddle and try to set it up to where I think I can deliver a bit more power about 2 weeks later my ITband starts in with the burning stabbing pain. It seems when you have a straighter knee the ITband rubs against the bony edges of your side leg and this causes a lot of the problem, if you can keep from extending it quite as much you don't get the irritation and resulting inflammation.


----------



## cyclin (Oct 30, 2011)

Fureak said:


> Otherwise known as ITBS. Does anyone here have experience with this? I currently have it in both knees and it causes some pretty severe pains. I am in physical therapy for it and I do not want to spend much time off my bike as I do not want to lose my conditioning. Does anyone have any advice for recovering from it while keeping as much as your conditioning as possible?


That's more of a running injury. Surprised you're getting it if you only cycle.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

cyclin said:


> That's more of a running injury. Surprised you're getting it if you only cycle.


Don't be. I've had ITB issues of and on for several years, expecially when my mileage and climbing increase, and I NEVER run, even to the refrigerator.


----------



## trhoppe (Dec 21, 2009)

heathb said:


> You might add a little more float if you haven't already.
> 
> Also I found that moving my saddle forward and lower helped get rid of the pain. If I raise the saddle and try to set it up to where I think I can deliver a bit more power about 2 weeks later my ITband starts in with the burning stabbing pain. It seems when you have a straighter knee the ITband rubs against the bony edges of your side leg and this causes a lot of the problem, if you can keep from extending it quite as much you don't get the irritation and resulting inflammation.


These two things. 

I experienced crazy "knee pain" ever since doing back to back 6 hour races August 27th of this year. I thought it was knee pain the whole time, went to the doctor, got cortisone shots, got an MRI, redid my bike fit etc etc. Took 6 weeks off the bike as I couldn't bike without pain after about 30 minutes. After 8 weeks of cross training and running (which I could do without pain) I got back on the bike gradually and worked up to 2.5 hours of riding, at which time my left knee just stopped me in my tracks. Couldn't even turn the pedals over. This was 2 weekends ago. I had a long time to think about where the pain was exactly, as I was still 10 miles from the car. I narrowed it down to that is started at the outside left back of my knee and worked itself into the whole knee.

Came back to the house, did some research and realized that I could have ITBS. For ITBS you're supposed to do the opposite of what you do for normal knee pain on the bike. I lowered the seat about 0.5", put wedges on the OUTSIDE of my cleats, and switched from SPD pedals to eggbeaters for more float. Went out to ride the next day and I was pain free. This past week I've done about 50 miles in 3 different rides on weeknights and then did a 40 mile ride yesterday, all with no pain, at ALL. I think I'm back!

So the moral of my story is, lower your seat, wedge the outside, and see what happens. 

-Tom


----------

